# [Boon.] Impossible de recharger mon compte



## monsieurG33K (22 Août 2016)

Bonjour,

Apple Pay n'étant que partiellement disponible en France, j'utilise Boon. J'ai déjà utilisé le service, et j'aimerais simplement rajouter des fonds avec ma CB qui est déjà enregistrée dans l'application, mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Suis-je le seul ?

Je voulais tenter de faire un virement bancaire mais ça ne ressemble pas à un iban ou un RIB (il y a un account number et un sort code mais ça ne fonctionne pas avec les banques française j'ai l'impression).

Merci,

MonsieurG33K


----------



## Epoque (23 Août 2016)

Boon. a été bloqué, il n'est plus possible d'approvisionner le compte avec une carte française ou par virement, en attendant qu'ils déploient le service en France officiellement... 
C'est dommage, c'était bien pratique quand on a une banque qui n'est pas prête de se mettre à Apple Pay...


----------



## monsieurG33K (23 Août 2016)

Zut... C'est chiant ça, il ne me reste que 2£, j'vais pas pouvoir faire grand chose. On sait pour quand est prévu le déploiement en France ?


----------



## Epoque (24 Août 2016)

Je suis dans le même cas que toi, il me reste un peu plus de 3£ sur le compte... 
Le déploiement était plus ou moins prévu pour cet été, mais je n'ai toujours pas vu d'annonce officielle.. Le site de Boon n'affiche pas la France dans les choix de pays au jour d'aujourd'hui...
Je garde mon compte ouvert jusqu'à l'ouverture en France, en attendant de voir si il y a possibilité de transférer son compte UK en FR, mais je m'envisage de prendre une Curve, qui devrait bientôt supporter Apple Pay. Et là, peu importe la banque... 
Revolut fait aussi du teasing sur Twitter pour une annonce prochaine liée à Apple Pay, j'attends de voir ce qu'il en est, vu l'expérience plus que positive que j'ai eu avec eux ces 2 derniers mois.
Encore quelques semaines à patienter, et je pense qu'on devrait avoir quelques solutions correctes (enfin j'espère... )


----------



## monsieurG33K (24 Août 2016)

Merci pour ton retour très complet. Je suis impatient également, surtout que ma banque ne semble pas très pressée d'offrir Apple Pay.


----------



## Epoque (4 Octobre 2016)

Histoire de faire le point :

- le top up de Boon. via une carte FR refonctionne depuis quelques semaines, je n'avais pas pris le temps de tester mais c'est chose faite aujourd'hui, aucun problème.
- en ce qui concerne Revolut, le teasing sur Twitter ne concernait finalement que la possibilité de faire un approvisionnement du compte via Apple Pay, rien de nouveau concernant le paiement (avec la dernière mise à jour, on peut même faire l'approvisionnement depuis la Watch en Apple Pay).
- pour Curve, pas de nouvelles infos, j'ai profité d'une promo qui m'offre la carte Blue (35£ normalement), j'updaterai le post quand il y aura du nouveau de leur côté.


----------



## jeromedeuf (6 Octobre 2016)

De mon côté, j'ai également profité de l'offre Curve mais pour ce qui est de la compatibilité Apple Pay, ils m'ont répondu: fin d'année ou début d'année prochaine (je sais, je ne suis plus dans le thème Boon!).


----------

